# [SOLVED] Transport Giant Gold crashing, please help



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi there!
I have Transport Giant Gold (yes, it's an old game, the website that sells it says it works on win 7 but the actual product I got only mentions upto XP.) and it is not working properly for me on Win 7 64bit. The installation itself (the game disk is only about 750mb) takes a lot of time, and after installation when I tried to run it, it said the game was not compatible with my graphics card (8600 GT). However there was an engine test app in the installed folder and I tried running that, put in my resolution (1408x792) and refresh rate (60) and it said the card was compatible. But when I run the game, it just shows a small window which must be about 800x600 pixels on my screen and then says the application crashed. I tried pottering about in the different game settings in the .ini and the gamesettings.xml but it still shows only a window which partially covers my screen's total area and crashes. Why would it be consistently showing a smaller window when it's trying to run the game? Perhaps someone here has a clue as to what could be the problem? Oh the game exe is the Gold version 2.10 which is the latest version I think. I also have the latest Nvidia driver. And apparently, the game does work on widescreen monitors, it just wont work on mine. If someone could help me get this game playable, that'd be wonderful.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Transport Giant Gold crashing, please help*

Edit: I forgot to mention that last time I tried Transport Giant, on this same card, it showed graphics card incompatibility but worked straight away when I plugged in my non wide screen CRT monitor into the CPU tower instead of my widescreen LCD monitor. So it might be related to my monitor (AOC 716 Sw), although I have no idea why. Maybe AOC isnt a good brand?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Transport Giant Gold crashing, please help*

Have you tried editing the GameStatus.xml and tg.ini files? Instructions here: Transport Giant - Widescreen support

Your monitor has a maximum screen resolution of 1280 x 720 @ 60Hz. When you entered the resolution in the engine test app, did it give you a dropdown box with all the supported resolutions listed, or did you enter the 1408 x 792 numbers manually?

Your monitor has a single VGA connector to attach to the graphics card. Are you connecting the monitor to the 8600GT's VGA port or are you using an HDMI/DVI adapter?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Transport Giant Gold crashing, please help*

Yes sir, I had seen that page when I googled about my problem and tried it out but it didnt solve my problem. I am currently using my monitor on 1408x792 by creating a custom resolution in the nvidia manager in control panel sir, and when I ran the engine test app, after unchecking the options for using only regular resolutions, it showed me 1408x792 in the drop down box. By default, the drop down box doesnt show me any resolution at all, not even my native 1280x720. I guess that is possibly because Transport Giant requires atleast 1024x768 to run and my native resolution height is less than the minimum required. And sir, I am directly connecting the monitor to my 8600 GT via VGA. No HDMI adapter. I had some problems with the monitor while trying to play another game long ago- romance of the three kingdoms I think, and there too, changing the monitor fixed the error. So I am pretty sure this is a monitor related thing, although I have no idea what I can do about it. 
Anyhow, ty for responding sir. Btw (ok this is stupid I guess), would there be any program out there which can force my widescreen monitor to act like a non-wide one with 1024x768 pixels sir?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Transport Giant Gold crashing, please help*

Update: My problem got solved as I bought a new monitor with the native resolution of 1366x768 and the game works fine now, no problems. I'll mark the thread as solved then.


----------

